# Where to live?



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi there..this is my first post so apologies if I do something wrong! 

I have just been offered a job about 10 minutes from the airport and would like to know where the best place to live in Dubai would be! I don't need to be that close to the office as long as I can get to work ok by taxi or train? I am a single girl in my 30's and would ideally like to share with a likeminded girl in an area which is local to amenities. I have visited Dubai briefly and like the Marina or JBR area but am worried it will be too expensive to be there?! The budget I have for accommodation is around 5000 AED...is this realistic and can anyone offer any ideas?! Info on the train stops would help too! Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

believe me it will make sense to be close to your work, driving 2 hours a day is a nightmare
check Deira, Abu Hail (10 min from the airport), Rashidiya, Al Badia, Bur Dubai... good luck


----------



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Ella and Yousef. I'll check out those areas. I was hoping that the relatively new train would help to get to the airport. I've just checked the map and will be working near Terminal 2, close to the Mazda garage, it that helps with location?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

pickle1973 said:


> Thanks Ella and Yousef. I'll check out those areas. I was hoping that the relatively new train would help to get to the airport. I've just checked the map and will be working near Terminal 2, close to the Mazda garage, it that helps with location?


go for Abu Hail then, you can almost touch the landing planes from there ))) it's very close to T-2


----------



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for your help, I'll check it out!


----------



## direct2dubai (Mar 30, 2010)

You can stay in Mirdif, which is about 15 mins to the airport. Lots of expats living there and a nice community feel with 2 shopping centres.

There's a new development being rented out next to Mirdif City Centre. The agent is Salwan Properties. 
website: salwan.ae


I'm sure you can find a studio or 1 bedroom within your budget. Also remember to negotiate as landlords are open to this in the current climate, and you wont lose anything by asking....

Good luck


----------



## ns0035 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey pickl1973,

Sounds like I'm in the same boat as you...

I'm going to be working close to the airport from about June 1. My employer has elected to spend some time with me to look around, and check out properties in the area. Will continue to chat in this forum, and get back to you if I hear of anything. Might sound a bit odd, but my employer will be providing me with a 4-bedroom apartment/villa upon commencement, even though I'm on my own. I know you're looking for some short term accomodation options.



pickle1973 said:


> Hi there..this is my first post so apologies if I do something wrong!
> 
> I have just been offered a job about 10 minutes from the airport and would like to know where the best place to live in Dubai would be! I don't need to be that close to the office as long as I can get to work ok by taxi or train? I am a single girl in my 30's and would ideally like to share with a likeminded girl in an area which is local to amenities. I have visited Dubai briefly and like the Marina or JBR area but am worried it will be too expensive to be there?! The budget I have for accommodation is around 5000 AED...is this realistic and can anyone offer any ideas?! Info on the train stops would help too! Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## Dubai 2106 (Jan 22, 2010)

Merdif is a good choice considering the work location


----------



## tierento (Jan 12, 2010)

I travel from the marina to the airport everyday and it takes 30 mins each way, no problems. I like the drive because you basically site on 100 the whole way. 

And I am sure there are some 1 Bedroom places in your price range.


----------



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks 'direct to dubai', i'll look at Mirdif as that seems more accessible than living by the marina which I think may be a struggle with the rush hour to work


----------



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks 'ns0035'. A couple of people have mentioned merdif so I think it definitely may be an option. Have you been to merdif? I move late May/early June too so we'll be looking at the same time! My employer are supplying me with 1 month accommodation so hopefully within that month i'll find something either on my own or to share. I was quite keen on being by the marina but dont plan to get a car straight away do it may be too expensive for taxi's every day (around 120 dhx i think). I do get a transport allowance but dont think it will stretch to that! How's your searching going? Have you loked at dubizzle?


----------



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks tierento, I do fancy living at the marina but dont plan to get a car straight away so it may be too far for work. Thanks for the info tho!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pickle1973 said:


> Thanks tierento, I do fancy living at the marina but dont plan to get a car straight away so it may be too far for work. Thanks for the info tho!


I strongly recommend that you do not commit to living anywhere until you have been here and seen both the areas and accommodation for yourself. Agents information or photographs are no substitute for seeing wthyour own eyes and getting a feeling that somewhere is right for you.

Will your new employer not be providing you with accommodation for a few weeks after you arrive?

-


----------



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I strongly recommend that you do not commit to living anywhere until you have been here and seen both the areas and accommodation for yourself. Agents information or photographs are no substitute for seeing wthyour own eyes and getting a feeling that somewhere is right for you.
> 
> Will your new employer not be providing you with accommodation for a few weeks after you arrive?
> 
> -


Yes I agree, I will definitely be looking at areas before i commit but I'm trying to get an idea of prices and different areas as I'm still negotiating my package so it helps to get an idea now. Yes my employer are providing 1 month accommodation so it should give me some time to look around.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Mirdiff is more conveniant for families as you can find mostly villas.
You may take the metro if you workplace is close from a metro station, it should take around one hour to commute to Marina (Marina metro station will be opened at the end of the month)


----------



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Helios said:


> Mirdiff is more conveniant for families as you can find mostly villas.
> You may take the metro if you workplace is close from a metro station, it should take around one hour to commute to Marina (Marina metro station will be opened at the end of the month)


Yes having looked at mirdiff since my last post, its seems more family orientated. Unfortunatley I dont think there is a metro stop close to work but i will check it out. The office is near, off Al Ittihad Road, near the Mazda showroom. Can you recommend any areas that would be suitable for a single person with local amenities etc? Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pickle1973 said:


> Yes having looked at mirdiff since my last post, its seems more family orientated. Unfortunatley I dont think there is a metro stop close to work but i will check it out. The office is near, off Al Ittihad Road, near the Mazda showroom. Can you recommend any areas that would be suitable for a single person with local amenities etc? Thanks.


I think the nearest metro stop is Deira City Centre (DCC). You could also consider living in parts of Deira, especially near DCC and the creek. 

-


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

I think your workplace is just next to Airport terminal 2 and there's no metro station nearby, as Elphaba said you mgiht consider living in Deira.


----------

